# Suburban Woodmaster



## chevymud88 (Oct 27, 2014)

Does anyone out there own this fireplace insert? I recently bought this second hand off a guy who gave me a printed out manual. Model number FP6-79A. No where in this (printed out) manual does it mention combustable clearances. Town inspector is stating he needs this information prior to inspecting. I've contacted local stove suppliers and contacted Suburban themselves. Suburban no longer makes stoves....only Outdoor Boilers. They have no paperwork regarding there existence. Running out of options and hoping someone may have some answers. Thanks!


----------



## bholler (Oct 27, 2014)

it would be an unlisted stove if the manual doesn't give clearances or there is no ul clearance tag on the back of the stove and it needs to conform to nfpa 211 standards for unlisted stoves


----------



## BrotherBart (Oct 27, 2014)

The Woodmaster wasn't a fireplace insert. It was a "circulator" stove. Not gonna have much luck finding clearance info on it. It sold for $199 new in 1978.


----------



## chevymud88 (Oct 28, 2014)

Thanks for the info. I know which one your speaking of Bart. This one is an actual insert not the circulator.


----------

